# What are your dog's favorite toys?



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Asher loves his flirt pole and his kongs, but what are your dog's (or dogs') favorite toys? We have a big field and I was thinking of getting a toy that I could throw a little farther (especially if I've got the baby in the other arm). Anyone use a Chuckit? Are they safe?--I've been leery of tennis balls because I heard of a dog getting one stuck in his throat, but maybe that was an isolated incident? 

https://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-26-I...00CI50JFG/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

My dogs favorite toy is me!!!!!!!
We use the rubber chuckit balls not the tennis balls. Make sure you use a large enough ball that will not fit down the dogs throat.

Every dog is different, you must supervise your dog and remove any toys that are not used as designed.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

JW balls have lasted us pretty long. Otherwise I'm a fan of Benebones. Last longer than traditionally chew toys.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro's favourite toy is his soft frisbee. They are easier to pick up off the ground for him than the plastic ones.


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Tennis balls get dirty pretty fast and it's not good for the dog's teeth to chew all that dirt,sand,etc. Months ago I bought a toy like that in the link for my girl, because she loves chasing balls. They had different sizes of tennis balls. But my girl broke the tennis ball after few fetches. The toy wasn't by all means cheap, the ball looked stronger than avarage tennis balls. I didin't let her chew it, we just played fetch with it. 
Then I bought a solid rubber ball just for her. It's heavy and when you throw it it could get as far as a tennis ball thrown with that thing. It's very very easy to clean compared to tennis balls.
My boy Adolf who is 7 and a half years old(he has much stronger jaws than my girl's) has some Kong toys and hasn't broke any of them. Well, he has never been that fond of toys as my girl, but he has always prefered chewing a toy than playing fetch and none of his Kong toys haven't broken.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine is not really into toys. But she does like a small ball or squeaky toy she can chase at the park.
I don't like the chuck-it because if we are around other dogs, they all seem to want to chase it and then the dogs get too far away to be out of the owner's or my control.
I suppose if I had a large enclosed property I'd use it, but we only have a patio.
We also like the JW balls.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Chuckits are good for throwing a good distance with minimal effort.Get large NOT medium.The medium is throat sized!!! Samson's favorite toy is a Jolly Ball.That would be awkward to throw with a baby in one arm though


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Nerf Football for dogs (heavy duty/has squeaker too).


----------



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

Ryka loves the kong rubber balls with the squeaky. She does eventually chew the squeaky part out, but it's a long piece that runs the length of the ball and isn't a choking hazard. She still likes the hollowed out balls which are throw-able and chew-able and not a hazard.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Whatever I am holding and it looks like we will play together to her.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm thinking for a while it was my left arm was her favorite toy.....maybe it was my right arm...or my left leg...could have been my right leg I suppose.

Hands down, her favorite "toy" today is whatever I might kick with my right leg....a leaf..a stick...some snow or water...yep...I'm going with water.... I own her.


SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Holding a baby in one arm, something like this is pretty good. You can throw it by the rope underhanded and still get some pretty good distance because of the weight and not rock the baby all over. 

Euro Ball With Rope Handle - All K-9 Inc

I tie a couple of knots in the rope so it isn't such an open loop.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

My guy has pretty much liked all of his toys. The favorites are his jute tug, tennis ball, tuff shark, kong, and a cheap squeaky stuffed octopus from target. He also loves shredding boxes and paper.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Orbee Diamond plate ball

Orbee-Tuff Diamond Plate Ball


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

beer boxes


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Empty plastic bottles with their tops on. Bottles that originally contained water, iced tea, soft drink, milk.


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

Socks! All of them!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> Holding a baby in one arm, something like this is pretty good. You can throw it by the rope underhanded and still get some pretty good distance because of the weight and not rock the baby all over.
> 
> Euro Ball With Rope Handle - All K-9 Inc
> 
> I tie a couple of knots in the rope so it isn't such an open loop.


Those look great, probably good for tug and throwing. I'll have to order one. I was thinking about putting a rope through his kong so I could throw it farther also.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

mine love the kong frisbee and it's easier to throw than a ball, distance wise.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Tchai doesn't really like toys unless it involves interacting with me, so his favourites at the moment are tugs. 

Sometimes I use one that looks like a lion and has a squeaky in it, I love that one  I think it's made by Kong. I also have a bungee tug that I can swing around and get some good distance out of if I throw it. I think having a rope or something helps get some distance without too much effort on your part. 

OH, and also this Aussie Dog bungee toy: AUSSIE DOG HEAVY DUTY BUNGIE CHOOK - My Pet Warehouse - you're meant to hang it around a tree or something but if I do that he doesn't play with it. Once I have it my hands he goes ballistic. We run around like nutcases and the bungee makes it easy on my back because he's so strong  Mine has lasted over a year and barely has any wear and tear. BUT that's not very practical if you have to carry a baby


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Chai said:


> Tchai doesn't really like toys unless it involves interacting with me, so his favourites at the moment are tugs.
> 
> Sometimes I use one that looks like a lion and has a squeaky in it, I love that one  I think it's made by Kong. I also have a bungee tug that I can swing around and get some good distance out of if I throw it. I think having a rope or something helps get some distance without too much effort on your part.
> 
> OH, and also this Aussie Dog bungee toy: AUSSIE DOG HEAVY DUTY BUNGIE CHOOK - My Pet Warehouse - you're meant to hang it around a tree or something but if I do that he doesn't play with it. Once I have it my hands he goes ballistic. We run around like nutcases and the bungee makes it easy on my back because he's so strong  Mine has lasted over a year and barely has any wear and tear. BUT that's not very practical if you have to carry a baby



That sounds like fun! I don't always have the baby when I play with or train the dog. But the baby loves to watch Asher run and bring things back to me, so if I can entertain them both at the same time it's a plus.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

He goes nuts for this thing:

https://www.amazon.com/Jolly-Pets-Plastic-12-Inch-Yellow/dp/B003TEQ2U6

They come in different colors, we have it in red.
I thought it looked dumb, but bought it anyway to see if he'd like it. Turns out it was a great buy!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

We loved the Jolly Egg until yesterday. My pup cut her tongue while playing with it. She's played with it a bunch before then. It was a gash that really bled for a few minutes. I think because of the hard plastic? She was fine with it and the next thing you know I look over and she's a bloody mess. I'm thankful that it wasn't any worse. If the plastic was softer, she wouldn't have been inclined to scrape her tongue on it so hard. She plays hard and fierce. I think it would be fine for a dog without such drive or intensity. I'd street clear of it with a GSD.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Kong. Better still, Kong on a leather strap. That's his high value reward toy, he actually prefers the strap--it's so good for playing tug, his very favorite game.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Balls and tugs!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

baseballs. Copper likes just about any toy but just about explodes with excitement when she sees a baseball or even hears me say baseball


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Cuz toys. Nothing lasts like a cuz. Even once the feet and squeaker are removed (per gsd rules), still a good toy for months to come.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Drug of choice????? ChuckIt Balls and Frisbee's! :grin2:
View attachment 375418


View attachment 375426


Moms


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh, the toys we are going through right now! (5 months old) But the ones he goes the craziest over are Jolly Ball, flying squirrel, Kong Wubba and a squeaky bear that came in this months BarkBox


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

My little lady loves to chase water from the hose. Every morning when I have my coffee I will turn the water on and use the "Jet" setting on the nozzle. I don't continuously spray the water, just aim away from where she is at and shoot and she takes off for the water. I can drink my coffee safely and she gets the time of her life. (And my grass is so much greener now too lol) 
My neighbor has small children and they like to come over and play with the hose with her too (I supervise) and they have just as much fun watching her as she has chasing the water.


----------



## carlock (May 2, 2016)

That kong tugga wugga or whatever it is called is probably the favorite. Really likes the jolly ball. Bought some stuff to make a flirt pole. Think that's going to go over great!


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Themusicmanswife said:


> We loved the Jolly Egg until yesterday. My pup cut her tongue while playing with it. She's played with it a bunch before then. It was a gash that really bled for a few minutes. I think because of the hard plastic? She was fine with it and the next thing you know I look over and she's a bloody mess. I'm thankful that it wasn't any worse. If the plastic was softer, she wouldn't have been inclined to scrape her tongue on it so hard. She plays hard and fierce. I think it would be fine for a dog without such drive or intensity. I'd street clear of it with a GSD.


Now that you mention this, I'm rather surprised my boy hasn't done the same thing. He has the smaller end all scraped up from when he pins it down and gnaws at it. He usually has his tongue hanging down to the ground (slight hyperbole) because he's panting from being so crazy with it.
I think it wouldn't be the same toy, though, if it was softer (would break quickly).

Did she definitely cut it on the egg? I know a border collie who gets so excited about playing with a slightly deflated soccer ball that he accidentally bites and cuts his tongue.


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

Did she definitely cut it on the egg? I know a border collie who gets so excited about playing with a slightly deflated soccer ball that he accidentally bites and cuts his tongue. o.



I don't know for certain as I wasn't watching at that exact moment but I do believe it was due to egg. She was playing with it outside, rolling it around, and trying to get it. I am thankful for many things and one being that it was outside. It was a bloody mess. I am also thankful that it didn't require emergency attention or stitches to the tongue or anything of that sort. I believe her tongue got in between the egg and her teeth or that it bounced up and caught her tongue which scraped it on her teeth. I think that the hard plastic is the flaw. If it was of a softer or more pliable material, I don't think the impact of it hitting the tongue then teeth would have caused a gash. 

It's too bad as she really enjoyed that silly egg.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Themusicmanswife said:


> We loved the Jolly Egg until yesterday. My pup cut her tongue while playing with it. She's played with it a bunch before then. It was a gash that really bled for a few minutes. I think because of the hard plastic? She was fine with it and the next thing you know I look over and she's a bloody mess. I'm thankful that it wasn't any worse. If the plastic was softer, she wouldn't have been inclined to scrape her tongue on it so hard. She plays hard and fierce. I think it would be fine for a dog without such drive or intensity. I'd street clear of it with a GSD.


Gosh, I'm glad she is okay. I had never heard of that toy before. My 12 week old puppy just bit his own tongue while playing with a rope tug the other day -- luckily it barely bled.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> *Drug of choice????? ChuckIt Balls and Frisbee's!* :grin2:
> View attachment 375418
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh Haaa! The new site rehab won't let you do pictures the same way anymore! UGH!


Good Catch! http://oi63.tinypic.com/10xc11l.jpg

How many balls? http://oi66.tinypic.com/1qmonm.jpg 

My girl: http://oi67.tinypic.com/fbkcw4.jpg

3 Amigo's: http://oi68.tinypic.com/1zlak37.jpg 

Moms


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Ahhhh Haaa! The new site rehab won't let you do pictures the same way anymore! UGH!
> 
> 
> Good Catch! http://oi63.tinypic.com/10xc11l.jpg
> ...


Great photos!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

sebrench said:


> Great photos!! Thanks for sharing!


......


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Water bottles, jolly pets the romp and roll and a squeaky football but specially WATER BOTTLES hahaha


----------



## mikebusano (May 28, 2016)

mine likes rags.

At times when I wasn't able to exercise them they spent all their energy finding and chewing on rags around the house


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Tesla's favorite toy by far is the Kong squeaky tennis balls! I get the larger size ones. He loves it so much that when we go out in the yard he ignores all his other toys, even if he can't find the ball. If he can find it he will run around with it or fetch it over and over.
They are made by Kong, and have a material that is not abrasive to the teeth the way a normal tennis ball can be, and they squeak. They come in different sizes so I get the larger one so there's no way he could choke on them.


----------



## Freyja (May 24, 2016)

Rollo loves his ChuckIt! We've got the Kick Fetch, which could work well if you're happy to kick a soccer-sized ball rather than throwing? We've had days where he's just sat and chewed at it but it's still in great shape. Another one is a red Kong ball that squeaks, not sure of the name but its also about 1.5x the size of a tennis ball and is so durable!


----------



## dogloveuk345 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Kong is a firm favorite in our household


----------

